# My friends 90g breeder



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Originally I had this tank set up on an open stand made from 2x4s and well, the stand looked ugly










A friend of mine has been having problem after problem with her 72g bowfront so after fixing it a billion times I decided to just give her my 90g breeder. Didn't want to give her a nice tank on an ugly stand so here's the new one I'm building










The setup will have 6 48" t5ho
2 phos ban 550 reactors
Coralife skimmer
Running a herbie overflow 
25g sump
25g refugium
Custom made ATo
Uv sterilizer
4x hk powerheads
Knowing her the rank will be mostly softies and wrasses

In exchange for her getting the 90 I'll be taking the 72g bowfront, redrilling it, replumbing it, building a new stand and sump then I'll sell it

The stand would have been done last night but I ran out of nails for my nailgun so today I bought nails and a new hvlp paint gun


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, stand looks good


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

looking great !!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Stand still needs a couple minor touch ups bit it's pretty much finished, all that's left now is to clean the tank out and set it up for her


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome!! me like it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't wait to show it to her  I with next weekend would hurry up and come, only 2 days of work for me this week tho


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So the tank and stand are all setup and we will be gradually be adding sand and more rock weekly in order to avoid going through too much of a cycle.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

lookin' good!


----------

